# John Tracy Fishing Tournament - 2011 - Freeport, TX



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

Come Join us for the 2011 John Tracy Memorial Fishing Tournament on August 5th and 6th. *The payout to fisherman is 100%.* All raffle tickets, T-shirt and Cap sales go towards Baseball and Softball Scholarships for Brazoswood and Brazosport High Schools. Dinner will be served on Friday night for all fishermen. For details Visit our website using the link below.

Hope to see you there...
The Tracy Family

http://johntracyfishtournament.com


----------

